# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  اغاني مكادي نحاس | Macadi Nahhas

## حسان القضاة

* مكادي نحاس | هيّا على هيّا*



قصه تراثيه حزينة جسدتها الفنانه مكادي نحاس باغنية هيا على هيا

تدور احداث القصه.. حول فتاه اغرمت بشاب، ولكن لم يوافق اهلها﻿ على زواجه منه.

واجبروها على الزواج من شخص اخر، وفي ليلة عرسها قرر اخيها، ان يقوم بتهريب اخته.

وتزويجها لحبيبها، ولكن فوجئ اثناء هروبهم برصاصه تخترق جسد اخته.

منطلفه من بارودة ابيه، وجسدت احداث هذه القصه، على اراضي مادبا مرسومه بالفسيفساء.

صورا لهذه القصه التي شهدت عليها اراضي مادبا.

ياخي قول لامي ولاتقول لابويا

واثنينهم عدوه ناوين عليا

واه اه اه ياوعدي

وعين عين عين عليا

----------


## حسان القضاة

يا عمة مكادي نحاس

----------


## حسان القضاة

مكادي نحاس - ما في حدا لا تندهي

----------


## حسان القضاة

مكادي نحاس | ورحل

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله الله على هيك اغاني حلوه 
وصوتها رائع جداً 
كلعادة حسان زوقك بجنن بالأغاني 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## فيروز

صوت راقي
من أجمل أغاني مكادي نحاس " يا خيي "

----------

